# Macro software for Windows (Keyboard Maestro alt.)



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 18, 2016)

I love using Keyboard Maestro on Mac for creating macros to use with ProTools etc.
Is there an equivalent piece of software or method for Windows users?

Or maybe even an Ipad app you've found useful?


----------



## Coincidental (Oct 19, 2016)

I've been looking for something like this for very similar reasons. At the moment I'm thinking I may go for Macro Scheduler (or actually probably Macro Scheduler Lite). It's at https://www.mjtnet.com/index.htm. Haven't had a chance to properly test it out, though, because I'm too busy - which is kind of the problem...


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks for that. I'll look into it.
I was also told to check out https://autohotkey.com/ which looks like you write your own simple scripts.
Will also check that out when I have the time.


----------



## tack (Oct 19, 2016)

AHK is pretty powerful but it's far from user friendly. It's great if you're a programmer though! If you're not there are often recipes you can copy-paste into your AHK script.


----------



## CACKLAND (Oct 19, 2016)

Jdiggity1 try 'Metagrid' for iOS.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 19, 2016)

CACKLAND said:


> Jdiggity1 try 'Metagrid' for iOS.


Thanks Cackland. As a technology enthusiast, do you use it?


----------



## CACKLAND (Oct 19, 2016)

Most certainly do. Its a great companion to my current workflow. Utilised in Cubase, however can be customised for many DAW including windows/mac software applications.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 19, 2016)

CACKLAND said:


> Most certainly do. Its a great companion to my current workflow. Utilised in Cubase, however can be customised for many DAW including windows/mac software applications.



and can you create complex macros that are made of a sequence of key commands? I used to use an app called "Actions" for this, which was great. But it was discontinued and replaced by "Quadro", which has a yearly subscription fee which I aint buyin into just yet.


----------



## CACKLAND (Oct 19, 2016)

Yes, there are assignable 'action queue's that consist of:

Keyboard Shortcuts
Text
Midi Message
App-Specific Commands.

Each of these can be individual or sequential.

http://www.metasystem.io


----------



## Daryl (Oct 19, 2016)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Thanks for that. I'll look into it.
> I was also told to check out https://autohotkey.com/ which looks like you write your own simple scripts.
> Will also check that out when I have the time.


Yep, that's what we use. Very powerful.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 19, 2016)

Sweet as a nut. Thanks everyone.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 21, 2022)

Sorry to revive an old thread but I'm looking for an alternative to Keyboard Maestro so I can use it on windows and osx. Anyone got any new suggestions for anything more recent or is Auto Hot Key still the choice?


----------

